# Dar Lynns'



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Any first hand experience? Feel free to PM me as well. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I met Denise and her husband at a local show a few years back. She was very nice and had some very pretty dogs showing that day.


----------

